# Labia Reduction



## lininpa

A friend of told me she is considering this type of surgery. I'm wondering what are considered as 'Large Labias'? I took a mirror to my V-Jay and noticed that my labia have grown somewhat!:scratchhead:


----------



## Browncoat

Well I'd guess the picture on wikipedia would classify as large: Labiaplasty - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Still though, unless there's a medical reason I don't think getting elective surgery like that is a good idea. There are always risks with surgery, and it can be expensive.

Even if my wife did have a large labia, I'd still love her and wouldn't want her to go under the knife.


----------



## Lionelhutz

I had a prior GF with large labia. As far as I am concerned it it was just more to play with and it is beautiful either way.

It seems kind of sad to me that a woman would feel the need to do this unless it is actually causing pain or other problems.


----------



## Almostrecovered

Gives queefing a richer sound


----------



## 2nd_t!me iz_best

the bigger the better.
i DO luvs me a roast beef sammich.


----------



## Lon

I personally find large labia VERY sexy, like 2nd timem the bigger the better. Small is good too though


----------



## 2nd_t!me iz_best

Lon said:


> I personally find large labia VERY sexy, like 2nd timem the bigger the better. Small is good too though


small or large, certainly not a deal breaker.


----------



## SunnyT

*Well I'd guess the picture on wikipedia would classify as large*

When I first read this I thought "how silly...why would you spend the money to have that done".... Then I went to the wikipedia link. 

THAT big... ya maybe. Seems like it would be uncomfortable at the very least, and could get painful. This may be TMI...but if you consider that the inner labia are more delicate/sensitive than the outer, then I would imagine chafing would be a problem. You'd never want to wear underwear or pants. Tight jeans would be out of the question too. 

So, it would depend on the circumstances.

*And lol, but I NEVER thought someone's labia would be up for consideration regarding deal breakers! I had no idea anyone ever gave it any thought at all. ....and here I am posting about it. Go figure.


----------



## NextTimeAround

On another message board, some guys call large labia "meat curtains."


----------



## 2nd_t!me iz_best

SunnyT said:


> *You'd never want to wear underwear or pants. *


*

and? :scratchhead:*


----------



## drmmommy

lininpa said:


> A friend of told me she is considering this type of surgery. I'm wondering what are considered as 'Large Labias'? I took a mirror to my V-Jay and noticed that my labia have grown somewhat!:scratchhead:


Have you given birth vaginally? Pregnancy changes a lot about a woman's body.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Mistys dad

Well, not owning one, my opinion can only carry so much weight.

But honestly, I've seen mine share, and I have never seen an ugly one.


----------



## SepticChange

SunnyT said:


> *Well I'd guess the picture on wikipedia would classify as large*
> 
> When I first read this I thought "how silly...why would you spend the money to have that done".... Then I went to the wikipedia link.
> 
> THAT big... ya maybe. Seems like it would be uncomfortable at the very least, and could get painful. This may be TMI...but if you consider that the inner labia are more delicate/sensitive than the outer, then I would imagine chafing would be a problem. You'd never want to wear underwear or pants. Tight jeans would be out of the question too.
> 
> So, it would depend on the circumstances.
> 
> *And lol, but I NEVER thought someone's labia would be up for consideration regarding deal breakers! I had no idea anyone ever gave it any thought at all. ....and here I am posting about it. Go figure.



Mine's not as bad as in the picture in the above link but yes, chafing does happen, depending on what type of underwear I have on. It also makes shaving that area kinda scary for fear of cutting myself. It sucks. I hate the way it looks but I wouldn't get labiaplasty. Haven't had any complaints so I just deal.


----------



## nomoretogive

lininpa said:


> A friend of told me she is considering this type of surgery. I'm wondering what are considered as 'Large Labias'? I took a mirror to my V-Jay and noticed that my labia have grown somewhat!:scratchhead:


We are currently in the middle of discovery depositions in a medical malpractice case involving a labia reduction. I'm assuming your friend is talking about her labia majora, which is what this case centers on -- although not as big as the pic  I've learned more about labiaplaty than I ever cared to know!!

In our case, the lady interviews a couple of docs, none of whom have performed the procedure more than twice in their careers, and ended up with a labia amputation, literally. She is in much worse shape now than she was when she began. Inserting tampons is difficult, sex is painful, she has urinary incontinence (not sure I still understand the relevance here, but med experts are saying it's so) -- has to use vaginal dilators daily, testosterone cream, all sorts of stuff. 

We have deposed over ten doctors so far in this case, and every single one of them said while they would perform the procedure (even though they have done two or less in their careers, and some only assisted during residency), it is almost always unnecessary. All of them have indicated that therapy would be more beneficial than the procedure in most cases.

If it is purely for cosmetic reasons and not because of some health concern, I would caution her to rethink it. If she's dead-set on going through with it, please tell her to interview doctors thoroughly....because once it's done wrong, there's very little chance of fixing it. Add in the normal risks associated with surgery, and it doesn't seem worth it unless it's absolutely medically necessary. 

If it weren't a violation of confidentiality, I would send you a picture of the botched labiaplasty we're working on to share with her; she would change her mind, quickly!!! It's that scary!!!


----------



## Browncoat

Thanks for sharing nomoretogive. That's exactly why I really think that surgeries like this, if elective, are just so dangerous.

IMO just be happy with the way you are unless you have a serious medical reason to get things altered.


----------



## chillymorn

I just think part of becomming a mature adult is accepting your self wrinkles and all.

yep never seen one I didn't like. and if your partner dosn't like it then time to find a partner who loves all of you the way you are and in the end everybady would be happier.


----------



## Revel

My male opinion: I'd be just fine if my wife looked like any of the women in the wikipedia link. Big, small, medium,... it's impossible to go wrong. A much more important trait would be whether she like to use it often. 

Every woman's is unique, like a finger print. Using them instead of fingerprints would be a lot more interesting.


----------



## Dollystanford

Revel said:


> Every woman's is unique, like a finger print. Using them instead of fingerprints would be a lot more interesting.


:rofl::rofl:

it would make CSI more interesting too!


----------



## 2nd_t!me iz_best

Dollystanford said:


> :rofl::rofl:
> 
> it would make CSI more interesting too!


im CHANGIN professions 

but then look hoe easy it would be for them to change their 'prints'


----------



## CandieGirl

Browncoat said:


> Well I'd guess the picture on wikipedia would classify as large: Labiaplasty - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> Still though, unless there's a medical reason I don't think getting elective surgery like that is a good idea. There are always risks with surgery, and it can be expensive.
> 
> Even if my wife did have a large labia, I'd still love her and wouldn't want her to go under the knife.


Why does that lady have a hamburger between her legs? And why does one of the hamburgers have a tongue???


----------



## Browncoat

CandieGirl said:


> Why does that lady have a hamburger between her legs? And why does one of the hamburgers have a tongue???


Yeah some of those pictures kind of surprised the heck out of me.


----------



## CandieGirl

Revel said:


> My male opinion: I'd be just fine if my wife looked like any of the women in the wikipedia link. Big, small, medium,... it's impossible to go wrong. A much more important trait would be whether she like to use it often.
> 
> *Every woman's is unique, like a finger print. Using them instead of fingerprints would be a lot more interesting.*


But that would only work if the perpetrators were all naked females who dragged their bottoms all over the place...


----------



## cloudwithleggs

drmmommy said:


> Have you given birth vaginally? Pregnancy changes a lot about a woman's body.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


no it doesn't :scratchhead:


----------



## Revel

CandieGirl said:


> But that would only work if the perpetrators were all naked females who dragged their bottoms all over the place...


It wouldn't necessarily be needed to identify perpetrators. I was thinking of security applications, like retina scanners.


----------



## Browncoat

cloudwithleggs said:


> no it doesn't :scratchhead:


It may not change things for most women (don't know), but it did for my wife. In our case for the better (penetration was no longer so terribly painful).


----------



## LemonLime

If I were like that picture in the link above, I would get the surgery. That looks very uncomfortable to me.


----------



## couple

I don't know how extreme the first wiki pic is. I assume that those low hanging labs are pretty rare to that extreme. Every woman's is different and that's what makes it so fun. perfectly neat labia minora is a little boring so i prefer a bit of protrusion. But I would not reject anyone based upon the shape of the labia minora or labia majora.


----------



## 2nd_t!me iz_best

CandieGirl said:


> Why does that lady have a hamburger between her legs? And why does one of the hamburgers have a tongue???


cause its meant to be ate?


----------



## Lionelhutz

I just want to note, without women within the standard range of labia feeling inadequate, that performing oral sex on a woman with larger than average labia is a whole lot of fun.:


Don't mess with your kitty!


----------



## yes2day

lininpa said:


> I'm wondering what are considered as 'Large Labias'?


That's a great question. ALL labias are "normal". Large is a relative term not a medical one. The average labia is between 0 and 3/4 of an inch.

The Pain and Embarrassment of Large Labia


----------



## livnlearn

yes2day said:


> That's a great question. ALL labias are "normal". Large is a relative term not a medical one. The average labia is between 0 and 3/4 of an inch.
> 
> The Pain and Embarrassment of Large Labia


seeing all those pics. of vaginas lined up there reminds me of why I'm not a lesbian. Good God..they are ugly!:lol: We need a puking smilie.


----------



## 2nd_t!me iz_best

livnlearn said:


> seeing all those pics. of vaginas lined up there reminds me of why I'm not a lesbian. Good God..they are ugly!:lol: We need a puking smilie.


didnt see an ugly one in the bunch...
now im hungry :/


----------



## pidge70

This thread is giving me a "labia complex".
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## livnlearn

pidge70 said:


> This thread is giving me a "labia complex".
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


tell me about it. I actually took a ruler and measured to see if I am within "normal" limits. It was mighty close but praise the lord, all is well.:smthumbup:


----------



## 2nd_t!me iz_best

livnlearn said:


> tell me about it. I actually took a ruler and measured to see if I am within "normal" limits. It was mighty close but praise the lord, all is well.:smthumbup:


ALL of them are within 'normal' limits


----------



## Hopefull363

I have to say I checked mine as well. You learn something new every day.


----------



## Dollystanford

I don't really care what it looks like, as long as it feels alright and tastes nice


----------



## 2nd_t!me iz_best

Dollystanford said:


> I don't really care what it looks like, as long as it feels alright and tastes nice


yup, there ya go.

and does it?


----------



## ChelseaBlue

nomoretogive said:


> We have deposed over ten doctors so far in this case, and every single one of them said while they would perform the procedure (even though they have done two or less in their careers, and some only assisted during residency), it is almost always unnecessary. All of them have indicated that therapy would be more beneficial than the procedure in most cases.
> 
> [/QUOTE
> 
> Its easy for those that don't have the problem to say surgery is unnecessary when they don't have the physical pain and mental anguish that can be associated with it. I wonder how many of these doctors are male.
> 
> I'm also concerned with doctors who would go ahead with the surgery having so little experience with the procedure.


----------



## 2nd_t!me iz_best

ChelseaBlue said:


> nomoretogive said:
> 
> 
> 
> We have deposed over ten doctors so far in this case, and every single one of them said while they would perform the procedure (even though they have done two or less in their careers, and some only assisted during residency), it is almost always unnecessary. All of them have indicated that therapy would be more beneficial than the procedure in most cases.
> 
> [/QUOTE
> 
> Its easy for those that don't have the problem to say surgery is unnecessary when they don't have the physical pain and mental anguish that can be associated with it. I wonder how many of these doctors are male.
> 
> I'm also concerned with doctors who would go ahead with the surgery having so little experience with the procedure.
> 
> 
> 
> i agree here.
> i dont disagree with any surgeries that are medically needed, but in most cases it is driven by vanity. its the elected surgeries i dont agree with.
> 
> the drs are driven more by money than anything i feel, which is very sad because they are feeding on mostly womens insecurities.
Click to expand...


----------



## Dollystanford

2nd_t!me iz_best said:


> yup, there ya go.
> 
> and does it?


well no-one's ever contacted the complaints department


----------



## Bluemoon1

Just another thing to try and make women feel inadequate, I guess if it's causing problems there is a case for a reduction, but most guys really do not mind one bit.


----------



## Enchantment

lininpa said:


> A friend of told me she is considering this type of surgery. I'm wondering what are considered as 'Large Labias'? I took a mirror to my V-Jay and noticed that my labia have grown somewhat!:scratchhead:


Hmmm... maybe I am just out of it, but I've never really considered the size question before. I just figured that like penises, or noses, or feet, everybody's is likely to be a different size and shape and that is what made everyone unique and beautiful.

What is the *reason* why your friend wants this surgery?

I think that the risks of any surgery would be enough to scare me away ... especially when you are talking about my girl 'bits'...that's stuff that I don't want to get messed up. 

If there's no physical reason (pain, chafing, etc.) that is causing your friend to consider surgery, and it's all related to self-esteem, then maybe she should consider a few sessions with a counselor to talk through this before she considers something as risky as surgery.

Best wishes.


----------



## 2nd_t!me iz_best

Dollystanford said:


> well no-one's ever contacted the complaints department


i know i wouldnt over such a thing


----------



## lininpa

After reading the comments posted. I called my friend and asked her why? She said that her labia becomes irritated when she wears tight jeans and reaches a point where it hurts. 

And before anyway asks, NO I will not ask her to let me see them (my hubby asked me) and I told him that he could go porn hunting if he wanted to see large lippy labia!


----------



## 2nd_t!me iz_best

lininpa said:


> And before anyway asks, NO I will not ask her to let me see them (my hubby asked me) and I told him that he could go porn hunting if he wanted to see large lippy labia!


:rofl:

has she tried different knickers before even thinking of the surgery?


----------



## Accipiter777

livnlearn said:


> seeing all those pics. of vaginas lined up there reminds me of why I'm not a lesbian. Good God..they are ugly!:lol: We need a puking smilie.


Seeing all those 'ginas lined up reminded me why I'm straight... or reminds me of why i'd be a lesbian if i were woman


----------



## 2nd_t!me iz_best

LadyFrogFlyAway said:


> I hope she decides against it.


if it is truly bothering her to the point of major discomfort, i can understand it, but not until she has tried any and everything else nonsurgical.


----------



## LemonLime

2nd_t!me iz_best said:


> if it is truly bothering her to the point of major discomfort, i can understand it, but not until she has tried any and everything else nonsurgical.


Why do you think this is your business and why do you think you can 'say' what she should and should not be doing with HER body?


----------



## 2nd_t!me iz_best

LemonLime said:


> Why do you think this is your business and why do you think you can 'say' what she should and should not be doing with HER body?


oh, you mean like the other 4 pages of opinions but im the one TELLING her what to do? :rofl:

besides, im the pvssy master
master of all pvssies.


----------



## 2nd_t!me iz_best

LadyFrogFlyAway said:


> I thought you were the Fishmaster? :rofl:
> 
> Boy, you're just the master of all trades, aren't ya!


im the master of all that smells of fish


----------



## 2nd_t!me iz_best

2nd_t!me iz_best said:


> if it is truly bothering her to the point of major discomfort, i can understand it, but not until she has tried any and everything else nonsurgical.





> Why do you think this is your business and why do you think you can 'say' what she should and should not be doing with HER body?


also NOTICE where i said *i can understand it, but not* as in i cant understand without checking other routes first.

but if you are also in the group that wants to mutilate a perfectly good pvssy, be my guest. just send me your scraps


----------



## 2nd_t!me iz_best

LadyFrogFlyAway said:


> "just send me your scraps"
> 
> Oh, NICE! LMFAO
> 
> As what? Cat food?


this was covered already i believe, possibly even in this thread :scratchhead:


----------



## 2nd_t!me iz_best

LadyFrogFlyAway said:


> I left this thread early on.
> 
> Thank God.
> 
> :rofl:


then what are you doing back?
*GET OUT* --------> THIS WAY


----------



## 2nd_t!me iz_best

LadyFrogFlyAway said:


> Go bite a weenie.
> 
> And it's GTFO. :rofl:


ok, have it your way and just do it 

and no.


----------



## Trenton

How does anyone know their labia needs reducing? I don't spend much time looking at OWL (Other women's labia's). My husband seems to like mine just fine, I seriously don't understand this topic.


----------



## SunnyT

Well, I think most of the time it's really really not an issue. Not something we ever even think about. 

UNLESS.... did you click on that link at the beginning of this post? I think if that was me.... somehow it would matter. It's like your nose, or toes, or ears.... unless they are ridiculously huge you don't really think about it.


----------



## cloudwithleggs

I really don't see any issue here if the woman wants it done good for her, it is her body and she has to live with it.


----------



## Browncoat

LadyFrogFlyAway said:


> "OWL??" :rofl: :rofl:
> 
> Sounds like a support group.
> 
> OWL. We give a hoot.


LOL, love the catch phrase!

OWL makes me think of Harry Potter. The graduate level exams at Hogwarts were called OWLs.


----------



## mrsamazing

Why should she endure discomfort when it can be safely corrected. the example on wiki looks really uncomfortable! You'd have to stuff them into your vag to wear snug clothing, and they would get pulked all over during intercourse.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## mrsamazing

LadyFrogFlyAway said:


> We don't know that she resembles the wiki girl, though. That looks like Extreme Labia: Foldover Edition.
> 
> I don't think the operation is safe, and certain not for cosmetic purposes only.


We don't know that she doesn't either.


----------



## aussiechick

I think most gen y men think small is the norm due to porn. Took me ages to get past my complex and I still have bad days where I wish I had teeny tiny ones.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## 2nd_t!me iz_best

aussiechick said:


> I think most gen y men think small is the norm due to porn. Took me ages to get past my complex and I still have bad days where I wish I had teeny tiny ones.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


i agree with you.
but they are more for during oral when there is at least a little extra down there


----------



## lininpa

Browncoat said:


> It may not change things for most women (don't know), but it did for my wife. In our case for the better (penetration was no longer so terribly painful).


My husband wanted me to have the labia reduction, but I refused. I am now divorced and happy with myself and my body.
I've had a few sexual partners and none complained about my labia, as a matter of fact one actually liked to suck the labia!
:smthumbup:


----------



## COguy

lininpa said:


> My husband wanted me to have the labia reduction, but I refused. I am now divorced and happy with myself and my body.
> I've had a few sexual partners and none complained about my labia, as a matter of fact one actually liked to suck the labia!
> :smthumbup:


Your ex was an a$$hole...


----------



## Shoto1984

I can't even image how this conversation would go.... "so honey, you know I love you and we have a great relationship but......about your labia....." What! I'm sorry I can't stop laughing....


----------



## ATC529R

I've never met a labia I did not like


----------



## DvlsAdvc8

Oh man... those wiki pictures... what a turn off. Are you f...ing kidding me???? It all looks good to me.

Seriously, for who would large labia be a deal breaker??? That's just weird to me.

Its like saying a guy's bag is too droopy or not droopy enough. wtf.

This is NO reason to have surgery.


----------



## DvlsAdvc8

lininpa said:


> My husband wanted me to have the labia reduction, but I refused. I am now divorced and happy with myself and my body.
> I've had a few sexual partners and none complained about my labia, as a matter of fact one actually liked to suck the labia!
> :smthumbup:


Your ex was the bigger p*ssy.


----------



## I Notice The Details

lininpa said:


> A friend of told me she is considering this type of surgery. I'm wondering what are considered as 'Large Labias'? I took a mirror to my V-Jay and noticed that my labia have grown somewhat!:scratchhead:


The pictures I have seen of women with large, pronounced labia look absolutely GORGEOUS and stunning to me. I would never consider surgery on something so beautiful down there. I think it is better to be unique than to look simply average. 

For example, my wife has large "silver dollar" areolas on her breasts. They are simply stunning with beautiful nipples. When she sees other women nude, she might feel a little different, but she is actually quite special in her unique, beautiful way. She turns a lot of heads on Little Beach on Maui when topless. I love that uniqueness about her and wouldn't want her to ever change it! 

Sorry if this is TMI.


----------



## CH

As long as a penis doesn't pop out between the labia it's good to go.


----------



## Lon

CH said:


> As long as a penis doesn't pop out between the labia it's good to go.


if you want an eye popping experience google "large clitoris" (with the safe search filter off) lol, you will see some that resemble a penis pretty closely!


----------



## COguy

Lon said:


> if you want an eye popping experience google "large clitoris" (with the safe search filter off) lol, you will see some that resemble a penis pretty closely!


Usually on the bodybuilder women though, it's probably more of an actual penis at that point.


----------



## catfan

*Re: Re: Labia Reduction*



aussiechick said:


> I think most gen y men think small is the norm due to porn. Took me ages to get past my complex and I still have bad days where I wish I had teeny tiny ones.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Aussiechick : I agree that porn shows mostly tiny inner labia. This makes me insecure too, one is bigger than the other. I read everywhere this is normal, but I'm not happy about that one big one... my partner sais it's fine, but he sees "perfect" ones elsewhere. This makes it very hard to enjoy oral sex...


----------



## diwali123

Men do have surgery to tighten up their balls. 
And Lorenzo Lamas pretended to be selling "the casual pouch" on Joe Schmo which was supposed to keep a man's sack tight. 
Check out this video on YouTube:

The Joe Schmo Show: The Casual Pouch Party - YouTube

I'm grossed out by random vag. Why is it that when I see porn vag they all seem to look the same?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DTO

mrsamazing said:


> Why should she endure discomfort when it can be safely corrected. the example on wiki looks really uncomfortable! You'd have to stuff them into your vag to wear snug clothing, and they would get pulked all over during intercourse.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Or, what about a woman who is so self-conscious about it that she alters her sexual practices to keep them out of sight? I knew a lady who admitted to that kind of self-consciousness. It seems like getting the surgery might be the best way to deal with it, given that the alternative is therapy or "sucking it up".

I just don't see the big deal about this. We do things equally if not more risky - using implants or changing body function - for reasons that boil down to appearance or convenience. Consider:

* Tattoos and piercings.
* Breast implants and other cosmetic surgery.
* Vasectomy and tubal ligation.
* LASIK and PRK (risking your vision, of all things).

Honestly, having some problematic extra skin removed seems relatively high on risk/reward compared to the above. Seems like much of the debate is personal bias and "squick factor".


----------



## curlysue321

I could have posed for the wikinpedia pic. I've never had ANY problems. No chafing. Never had any complaints. Unless I were trying out as a porn star I don't see why anyone would want to have this done.


----------



## I Notice The Details

curlysue321 said:


> I could have posed for the wikinpedia pic. I've never had ANY problems. No chafing. Never had any complaints. Unless I were trying out as a porn star I don't see why anyone would want to have this done.


Keep your vaginal flower the way it is....


----------



## oncehisangel

I knew I shouldn't have come into this post. I just lost my cup of tea on my keyboard.

I think you should just be happy with the accessories God gave you. *winks


----------

